# does Federal sponsored health insurance cost more than through Uber or Lyft?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I found one for my state through Federal but was curious if through Uber or Lyft I'd be paying much less due to their discounted offers?

Through the Federal, I think I got these numbers:



http://imgur.com/a/PPeI1Qa


This option is probably the cheapest and the one that makes sense out of 15 total other choices IMO.

Does this mean I'd be paying monthly $70, plus $15 each Dr. visit? So is $85 a month a good deal or could I get it better through Uber or Lyft? Does the $15 primary care deductible only apply to primary care visits and not specialists like psychiatrist etc.?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I would find it hard to imagine that the rideshare insurance premium could compensate for the $316 tax credit available from the federal/state exchange.

You'd want to be prepared to pay up to the $2600 out of pocket limit if you got seriously ill.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

It says annual, so it's not upfront all at once nor is it a deductible. Where you see the ? sign? I clicked on that it says the $2600 is what one would pay maximum (annually) if one was to get seriously ill, then insurance kicks in and pays the rest. Annual deductible is $0.

I wonder if the Uber or Lyft health insurance could beat this with their % off? This is premium insurance right?



Bubsie said:


> I would find it hard to imagine that the rideshare insurance premium could compensate for the $316 tax credit available from the federal/state exchange.
> 
> You'd want to be prepared to pay up to the $2600 out of pocket limit if you got seriously ill.


----------

